# Eat To Live - Dr. Joel Fuhrman



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone doing this diet? It is pretty much vegan, although we are not vegans. We are doing the 6 week plan to see how much we can lose. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless you are under supervision by a DR, I hope you are at least working with a Naturapath. Just try to make sure your nutritional needs for vitamins and minerals are covered.

Paleo is a safe alternative, for most folks, and the food choices are delicious! My DH lost almost 30#s in one month and everyone I know loses weight and keeps it off going Paleo.


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

This is the plan I wanted to do. See my post on weight loss vent below. Its the reason I couldn't keep it up. The cost of fruit and veg. I will try again, when its time to garden this spring.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH and I are eating Paleo as a permanent highly nutritious eating style with a stamp of approval by a Naturopathic Dietition Nutritionist, who is also an Author on diet and its effect on Macular Degeneration. 

It is important to be healthy and reasonably fit, so the most important thing is getting there. If the almost pure veg diet works and you keep the weight off, great!

On affording fruits and veggies, I am very sorry to hear about all the crop failures. Due to this, I am canning a full year in every category of fruits, veggies, and meats. We never know what the future will bring. Also, if not for our orchard producing, DH hunting, fishing, crabbing, shrimping, digging clams, harvesting oysters, and picking Chanterelle Mushrooms, we would not be able to afford to eat the way we do.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We started this diet yesterday, and did pretty well with it. It is a vegan diet although there are options for animal-based protein as well, if you want to go that way.

We are trying this because we have tried everything else, and if this one doesn't work, then I'm giving up and staying fat, and I do mean fat, for the rest of my life and totally quit trying to see what I would look like thin.

I have been dieting since 10 years old, and I'm 53 now, so if this doesn't work, that's just the end of it. You get tons of vitamins and minerals on this, and you get protein, albiet plant-based, through beans, LOTS of beans and you can have Tofu as well, so can't really think of anything you are actually missing.

No I'm not under a naturopath or anything. I am not even under a doctor. I have no insurance and no money to pay for a doctor, so I'm just doing what I myself feel is right. 

Now I'm not a vegetable lover, but I'm also not a "being fat" lover, so again, giving it the last try of my life. If it doesn't work, hey, I'm still where I have always been, fat and nonplussed. If I lose? Great!

I went to the store the other day and they had those bags of salad that were already cut up, etc., on sale for 50 cents a bag, because they were "close" (within a week!) of the expiration date. I also got bags of "steamers" with broccoli and cauliflower, 10 ounce bags for 25 cents each. They also, get this, had an overstock of bananas, still very good and yellow. They were giving them away for free! I got plenty of all of these and then I could afford a few of the bright, colorful peppers, orange, yellow and red, and they were even on sale at 79 cents each, normally $1.50 each.

So I did well for the first week! Don't know what the cost will be, but my husband says, its just as expensive to be fat as it is to do the veggies and get it lost. Plus we are looking at starting a hydroponics garden for our salad veggies. We'll see how that goes too.

Well, good luck to you all, I'll hopefully have some weight loss to post soon!


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I've followed his diet since July 2009. I don't stick to it 100%, more like 80-85%, we pretty much gave up all dairy and meat. My husband follows it too. He was thin to start with and didn't lose any weight, he just maintains his weight. We do have chickens, so I eat an occasional egg. I have lost and kept off 60 pounds so far, feel better than ever, and it is not expensive to follow. If you don't buy meat, cheese and junk food, you can spend a lot more of your grocery budget on fruits and vegetables. I try to get what I can on sale or at produce markets. I am not hungry on this diet either, no calorie counting, etc. It is the only diet in my life that I have ever gone on and not regained the weight.


----------

